# The most underrated products are Probiotics and Digestive aids



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Most people only talk about test boosters, fat burner, DS, etc. and they absolutely forget about the essentials. That's why i want to share a few infos about 2 of the most underrated products on the market - Probiotics and Digestive aids.

Probiotics have the immune system working at full speed and is more able to protect and kill new infections/bad bacteria that enter the body. It's a very good idea to take Probiotics, with your medication. One of the many problems with medications is that they can kill the good bacteria in your gut, creating an imbalance of flora...so you can end up even sicker AFTER you've taken your prescribed drugs. This very is common. Good probiotics can overcome these problems. AND Probiotics also change carbohydrate metabolism by decreasing short-chain fatty acid absorption. 

Digestive aids allow for proper digestion of all macronutrients and you know that digestion of nutrients is essential for recovery of the muscles and overall well being of every individual.

So combining these two allows for a clean and well protected stomach while absorbing ALL nutrients with no stomach discomfort.

BTW. I'm taking RLS's Digesta Matrix (best digestive aid available) and Advanced Probiotic myself and i feel great.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Definitely agree with this. I see an increasing number of people with food intolerances and IBS these days. It seems half the people have some issue or other and in these cases a good probiotics and enzyme product really seems to help although I think it is always best to remove foods such as dairy, gluten etc which cause the problems for maximal results.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I swear by digestive enzymes, previously was always using quest enzyme digest

Now I have converted to anabolic designs ravenous and find it one of the most important items in my supplement stack


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Been using the same Ruthless combo - Digesta and Probiotic and, well I knew fully well how well the Probiotic was working for the first couple of weeks!

I sense these sorts of products are going to get a lot bigger soon as people become aware of them and appreciate the fact that eating great food or drinking amazing protein is all well and good but if you are not processing and utilizing this in the best way you might as well be accepting value chicken over your organic corn fed or 65%wpc instead of the isolate in the cupboard.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Wrote about this a while back, gastrointestinal health is hugely under-supported:

http://www.predatornutrition.com/glorious_guts.cfm

Genomyx also have a superb digestive aid 'Gut Health' http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-gut-health-35-caps.cfm


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

RickMiller said:


> Wrote about this a while back, gastrointestinal health is hugely under-supported:
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/glorious_guts.cfm
> 
> Genomyx also have a superb digestive aid 'Gut Health' http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-gut-health-35-caps.cfm


Great article Rick!

Genomyx is a great company too! Matt is a great product formulator and a great guy! Will run their HEAT Stack soon.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

joshnow said:


> people dont realise, if the body isnt efficient as it could be then you arent anywhere near fufilling your potential despite what you take and what you do.
> 
> always gone with quest enzyme digest and a bit of a cheapskate with vega pre & probiotics 6 billion bifidus acidophilus, rough times eh.


Completely agree mate, hence why I wrote the article


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

First thing i looked for when i was after an all in one.

With all the food i can shovel my digestive tract will need all the help it can get, that and mct oil im a good responder to it.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

bump for others


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

JayJo said:


> Most people only talk about test boosters, fat burner, DS, etc. and they absolutely forget about the essentials. That's why i want to share a few infos about 2 of the most underrated products on the market - Probiotics and Digestive aids.
> 
> Probiotics have the immune system working at full speed and is more able to protect and kill new infections/bad bacteria that enter the body. It's a very good idea to take Probiotics, with your medication. One of the many problems with medications is that they can kill the good bacteria in your gut, creating an imbalance of flora...so you can end up even sicker AFTER you've taken your prescribed drugs. This very is common. Good probiotics can overcome these problems. AND Probiotics also change carbohydrate metabolism by decreasing short-chain fatty acid absorption.
> 
> ...


Fantastic thread, and something that I was quite interested in looking into. My gut really suffers if I have big change in diet (and I'm currently cutting) so I believe these supplements would be of great benefit and help me to feel less lethargic.

Great bit of info, reps when I'm on my pc!


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jay_1986 said:


> Fantastic thread, and something that I was quite interested in looking into. My gut really suffers if I have big change in diet (and I'm currently cutting) so I believe these supplements would be of great benefit and help me to feel less lethargic.
> 
> Great bit of info, reps when I'm on my pc!


I say this a lot but when first taking the Probiotic you are aware of the cleansing internally going on!


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay_1986 said:


> Fantastic thread, and something that I was quite interested in looking into. My gut really suffers if I have big change in diet (and I'm currently cutting) so I believe these supplements would be of great benefit and help me to feel less lethargic.
> 
> Great bit of info, reps when I'm on my pc!


Cheers mate. They are always overlooked...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

What pro biotics would you guys recommend?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have been preaching this for almost 8 years on this board, I swear by them and I will go into a bit more detail here.

Your immune system is 70 to 80% in your intestines, with all the antibiotics in milk, meats and stuff, along with chlorine (which is in water to kill bacteria), your intestinal flura can be compromised.

Getting fermented foods in the gut is an awesome idea to also aid in digestion and these foods are essential for Vitamin K (which helps for many thing including bone density, liver function among other things), and is your first line of defense against germs.

Problem is that in our want it now society processed foods are rampant and very accepted for a staple of food.

Candida is pretty common and these foods mentioned feed yeast.

Once that fungus takes effect you can have problems for a very long time and getting rid of this one is super hard.

It takes a diet change, a lifestyle change, and can take up to a year to get under control, and the skin can really take a hit.

Pro/prebiotics really help this alot, and aids in elimination.

So, if you have issues with constipation then pro-biotics are super good for this.

Digestive enzymes which although very controvercial are awesome for guys that suffer from acid reflux and also do help for the guys pounding big amounts of food.

Diffrent enzymes break down diffrent macro's.

I once saw a demonstration where a guy sprinkled some digestive enzymes on some oats, he came back 20 minutes later and the oats had turned to jelly.

Our body does have a large enzyme pool, and yes you dont necessarily need to take digestive enzymes some of the enzymes will go from using them for metabolic things to digestion things.

So, why compromise your enzyme pool when it is doing a job for something else to digest food?

After all as above processed foods not only feed yeast but have no enzymes in them and most enzymes are killed at 118 degrees.

So, a good enzyme product will have enzymes that aid in digestion for fats, carbohydrates, and proteins.

I believe there are around 350 strains of pro-biotics and some work better than others, I found lactose salivarius works awesome, it doubles every 20 minutes in the gut.

Start out slow with that one or you will get loose stools.

As with the digestive enzymes, I have a favorite on of that too, but make sure that it has all the enzymes that break down the different macros and some many different enzymes that overlap each other, the one I like is the one that has this: Amylase, Cellulase, Protease, Hemi-Cellulase, Mannanase, Acid Stable Protease, Pectinase, Alpha-Galactosidase, Papain, Lipase, Gluco-Amylase, Actinidin, Bromelain, Xylanase, Lactase, Maltase and Invertase.

Look at the ingredients, if it has a compromised enzyme base, or just lactobacillus acidophilus like many do all by itself, get a better more abundant strain of the probiotics, and enzymes.

This is my favorite digestive enzyme blend:

http://rgardenshop.com/product/maximizer-360-caps

As for probiotics I like this one:

http://rgardenshop.com/product/inner-garden-flora-250-caps

And this probiotic: http://www.kyodophilus.com/

Again, grab the ones that offer the most protection and the most enzymes that break all the foods down, the one above also has one for fiber.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

expletive said:


> What pro biotics would you guys recommend?


Gut Health by Genomyx or

Advanced Probiotic by Ruthless Supplements (twice as strong as Gut Health per cap!)


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

No need to buy expensive Pro biotics. You can buy a pro biotic from Holland and Barrett 100caps at 5.14


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

morgan84 said:


> No need to buy expensive Pro biotics. You can buy a pro biotic from Holland and Barrett 100caps at 5.14


steaks and burgers


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

JayJo said:


> Gut Health by Genomyx or
> 
> Advanced Probiotic by Ruthless Supplements (twice as strong as Gut Health per cap!)


Got excited for a sec there when I saw the Gut Health name. But this isn't the same as the RPN Gut health with the KE99 strain. I tried that in the past and you could literally feel it working from the first dose!

Might give the advanced probiotic from Ruthless a go.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, just looked at the strains of bacteria on Genomyx Gut Health.

That looks kind of impressive, never heard of these two, Bacillus subtilis, Bacillus Coagulens


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Started using Ravenous just over a week ago, and whilst I am not massively hungrier I do feel my digestive health is better. Its early days yet though, not sure how long it takes before this stuff gets to its full working potential.


----------



## Big Ackko (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm always dubious about shelling out for pre/pro biotics. Does the acid in the stomach not just kill all the bacteria?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Big Ackko said:


> I'm always dubious about shelling out for pre/pro biotics. Does the acid in the stomach not just kill all the bacteria?


This is why it is taken 20 minutes before a meal.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Bump! I think these infos should be shared.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

jw390898 said:


> steaks and burgers


que?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

morgan84 said:


> que?


The difference between the H&B Probiotic and the Ruthless one mentioned in here.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

jw390898 said:


> The difference between the H&B Probiotic and the Ruthless one mentioned in here.


Ah ok I see where you coming from. But Ruthless is £30 pounds + maybe delivery, H&B Pro at the moment is £6. I understand Ruthless is better, but it's the price difference.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

morgan84 said:


> Ah ok I see where you coming from. But Ruthless is £30 pounds + maybe delivery, H&B Pro at the moment is £6. I understand Ruthless is better, but it's the price difference.


Agreed - generally get what you pay for though and if £6 lasts one month and does half the job, Ruthless lasts 60 days and is very effective.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

do you have to use ruthless for a period of time until your guts get sorted or is that to take all the time?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

aka said:


> do you have to use ruthless for a period of time until your guts get sorted or is that to take all the time?


Good question.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

aka said:


> do you have to use ruthless for a period of time until your guts get sorted or is that to take all the time?


Depends really.

There is no damage done with continual use and you would always benefit from the cleansing effect of the product. However, personally the fact Ruthless is 60 days and 1xED I think 60 days is a great period to run it for and then go back to at a later point.

Interestingly I ran it for 60 days and had been off (till last week) of it for about 6 weeks and this time there is nowhere near the same level of toilet trips etc as last time which would lead me to summise that I am cleaner then the first time it was taken?

I intend to run a pot perhaaps every quarter which is basically 60 days on and 60 days off, strikes me quite affordable this way and like a continous service for the digestive system.

I have also got to try the Digesta Matrix too which interested me as I am currently running Beast (SD) and the thought of ensuring uptake from all my nutrients appealled - cannot really give opinion on this yet as only been 4-5 days and it will be hard to detremine too but I have faith in the brand from other products used.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Intestinal flora is always a good idea to keep healthy.

If you have some issues like candidia then you can mega dose, but if you dont have issues with the gut and want the benefits of pro-biotics then you can run them as a maintenance protocol, something like a multivitamin.

Remember take on an empty stomach or 20 minutes before a meal.

Many things can help here, try mixing a protein shake with raw, natural unflavored yogurt, or add some onion soup mix in with some raw unflavored yogurt and use that as salad dressing.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Intestinal flora is always a good idea to keep healthy.
> 
> If you have some issues like candidia then you can mega dose, but if you dont have issues with the gut and want the benefits of pro-biotics then you can run them as a maintenance protocol, something like a multivitamin.
> 
> ...


Damn I have never remembered when doing an online supermarket shop to grab that flora - taste any different?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw390898 said:


> Damn I have never remembered when doing an online supermarket shop to grab that flora - taste any different?


Intestinal flora is the term for your good bacteria in your intestines.

Maintaining a healthy intestinal flora will help keep your immune system strong.

Remember up to about 80% of your immune system is in your intestines.

Best after a course of anti-biotics when much of the flora is damaged.

Think of pro-biotics as fertilizer for your intestinal flora.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Have you looked at Digest Gold by Enzymedica as well Hackskii? Our CEO really rates this one for digestion (especially dairy products due to the hefty dosage of lactase) I could have done with some in Vegas for all the food I noshed!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RickMiller said:


> Have you looked at Digest Gold by Enzymedica as well Hackskii? Our CEO really rates this one for digestion (especially dairy products due to the hefty dosage of lactase) I could have done with some in Vegas for all the food I noshed!


Lactose for some is really a problem.

I have not used that product but the enzymes look good.

I like This one: http://rgardenshop.com/product/maximizer-360-caps

It pretty much has all those and a bit more.

But the blend looks very good, the company I am linking to does not ship to the UK, so yah, I would get those.

I saw Udos digestive enzymes and they in my opinion fall short.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

Good thread and some interesting points seems like a good way of keep the digestive system clear and healthy especially eating high protein diets do these have similar effects as say colonics and fibre supplements or do these aid with ensuring better food absorption ? and are they available in a powder form to mix with a juice.


----------

